# seattle anyone?



## photoromopr (Mar 22, 2006)

i live in the seattle (washington) area, and i was wondering if anyone knows anywhere interesting to shoot. im willing to go out for a drive.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Mar 22, 2006)

What do you want to shoot?  People, animals, mountains?


----------



## Dweller (Mar 27, 2006)

I am in Portland but have been thinking about heading up there for a weekend sometime soon. I would love to get some skyline shots at night.


----------



## wolfies (Apr 9, 2006)

Being in Seattle we have the options to shoot in the historic city, desert, mountains, rain forest, ocean side, there are several volcanos including 1 active MT. St Helens, we have zoos and parks and aquarium, the Seattle water front, North West Trek, cemeteries from the 1800, ghost towns. And they are all with in a few hour drive away. 

So if you are looking to take pictures of people or buildings I would say walk around out your front door or the water frount.

If you are looking for nature I would go to Mt Rainer or Mt St Helens or even Adams.

Animals one of the zoos, aquarium or North West Trek or again Rainer or St Helens

Ghost towns I would start by looking here http://www.ghosttowns.com/bottom.html

We also have several World War II forts that are now state and local parks

And dont forget underground Seattle preserved just after the fire

If you would like you can visit my site and if you see something you like I can point you to where I took them.


----------



## Dweller (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for the offer Wolfies!

Based on your summary of whats available I need to schedule a trip this summer for sure.


----------



## wolfies (Apr 12, 2006)

I was just in your neck of the woods today. Went down to shoot the falls along the Columbia river.


----------



## allyv (Apr 12, 2006)

All you guys should come overr this side of the pond the photography is great and woman are better  , shame about the neds


----------



## wolfies (Apr 12, 2006)

One of these days but not this year L


----------

